

You stink...but you don't have to anymore - PoofPad
http://vimeo.com/99691676

======
dj-wonk
This article is quite informative: [http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/what-makes-
a-fart/](http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/what-makes-a-fart/)

"Did you know that no two farts are exactly alike? It’s true. Farts are sort
of like snowflakes in that regard. Little, invisible, smelly, snowflakes."

It also explains where our original methane-causing bacteria come from: babies
literally eat shit during birth.

------
dj-wonk
After the video, check out this research:
[http://gut.bmj.com/content/43/1/100.abstract](http://gut.bmj.com/content/43/1/100.abstract)

"Conclusion—Sulphur-containing gases are the major, but not the only,
malodorous components of human flatus. The charcoal lined cushion effectively
limits the escape of these sulphur-containing gases into the environment."

